# HARC Round #1 at Vertigo Raceway 1/23/2010!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan

Alrighty folks, it's that time again! 

I'd like to welcome our newest track Vertigo Raceway!!!

The guys at Vertigo have been working hard to get ready to host our race for us, and I think they've done a fantastic job!!! They've taken all the suggestions they've gotten and put them into action so that everyone feels like it is a great place to race!

Here are some notes......Vertigo guys, you may want to add more:
-pitting & tent setup should be on the concrete pad behind the track
-they will have food for sale
-they will have several transponders for rent (get there early and you might call ahead?)
-race fees are usual: $25 first class, $10 for the second, and $15 for novice
-same payout structures as all the HARC races
-track is next door to the MX and ATV tracks, so you'll have plenty to do between races!
-NEW START TIME IS 3:00PM!!!!

I'm SUPER STOKED about this race, so please let's show them how grateful we are and have the best turnout possible!!!

P.S. Everyone who placed in positions last year should be there, as we will hand out trophies at this race!

Thanks, 

Courtney


----------



## jep527

Everyone needs to bring table and chairs. As of now we only have 4 tables. I hope it will be a good turnout. We are trying to get everything ready. I got most of the pegs gone. So can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## aggie4231

Is there track power for us electric folks


----------



## Tobey

aggie4231 said:


> Is there track power for us electric folks


They do have power. Bring an extension cord, as the outlets are under the driver's stand.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Bring the same things you would need to run at the River Track........they're utility situation is similar.


----------



## jep527

Yes we will have plugs put on the concrete for everyone but bring your cords. Working on that right now.


----------



## Big Phil

What time will the track open on sat?


----------



## nelson6500

Are we going to be able to pull up to the concrete pad and unload our stuff Or are we gonna have to carry all our stuff to the pad from the parking area?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Wish i could make it!


----------



## jasonwipf

ya would be cool if there was a walkway even from the lot to the pad or designated path for coming in unloading and re-parking your car.


----------



## nelson6500

jasonwipf said:


> or designated path for coming in unloading and re-parking your car.


A loading and unloading area next to the pad is the way to go


----------



## darrenwilliams

nelson6500 said:


> A loading and unloading area next to the pad is the way to go


+1


----------



## jep527

Were working on drop off next to the pad. You will have pull up and drop quickly so everyone can do the same.


----------



## slickrick

jep527 said:


> Were working on drop off next to the pad. You will have pull up and drop quickly so everyone can do the same.


How about golf carts driven by strippers to pick you up at your car and take your stuff to your pit spot?


----------



## darrenwilliams

That works for me. This could be just what the Houston area is looking for to increase our attendance. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Vertigo: what time are you guys planning on opening the gates?

Racers: we need to make SURE that everyone is signed up NO LATER THAN 2PM so that we can get the show on the road at 3PM.


----------



## Big Phil

Big Phil said:


> What time will the track open on sat?


ahemmm.


----------



## jep527

Gates will be open at 10 am.


----------



## killerkustoms

jep527 said:


> Gates will be open at 10 am.


Since it is a Harc race would you consider opening earlier, allowing time for everyone to tune and test the new track.


----------



## jep527

What time do y'all want us to open.


----------



## jasonwipf

What strippers to pick up our stuff? I'll be looking to get the hole shot on the tone so I can stay on top of things.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

how about 9AM?


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney Vaughan said:


> how about 9AM?


+1


----------



## jep527

Ok I will open it at 9.


----------



## Verti goat

Wow, 9 o'clock?!?! I guess I should see some of you guys posting on the "you might be addicted to r/c" thread!

We are happy to open up early for practice. For those of you who haven't been to our track yet, we welcome you and are open to any suggestions. As CV has said, we do take suggestions seriously and will consider making any necessary changes to improve our customer's experience. 

Our track does accept credit cards (except AMEX) and cash, but no checks. There is not an ATM on site and the nearest gas station is about 5 miles away, so be prepared. We are going to have food and drinks available for your convenience. 

The shop will have plugs, fuel, glow ignitors, starter boxes, servos and more. We are also getting a fresh shipment of Rocket Science nitro before the race. Staging will be on the concrete slab behind the driver's stand. Please be sure to bring tables and chairs and if you have a canopy, sand bags or water jugs to hold it down to the concrete.

We checked a few of our local adult entertainment joints but couldn't get any entertainers to sponsor us, maybe after we get a few more races under our belt and earn as many greenies as Jason we will be noticed...

Oh yeah, we are open tomorrow night until 9-10. Come get in some practice under the lights before the big day!


----------



## Big Phil

Verti goat said:


> Wow, 9 o'clock?!?! I guess I should see some of you guys posting on the "you might be addicted to r/c" thread!
> 
> We are happy to open up early for practice. For those of you who haven't been to our track yet, we welcome you and are open to any suggestions. As CV has said, we do take suggestions seriously and will consider making any necessary changes to improve our customer's experience.
> 
> Our track does accept credit cards (except AMEX) and cash, but no checks. There is not an ATM on site and the nearest gas station is about 5 miles away, so be prepared. We are going to have food and drinks available for your convenience.
> 
> The shop will have plugs, fuel, glow ignitors, starter boxes, servos and more. We are also getting a fresh shipment of Rocket Science nitro before the race. Staging will be on the concrete slab behind the driver's stand. Please be sure to bring tables and chairs and if you have a canopy, sand bags or water jugs to hold it down to the concrete.
> 
> We checked a few of our local adult entertainment joints but couldn't get any entertainers to sponsor us, maybe after we get a few more races under our belt and earn as many greenies as Jason we will be noticed...
> 
> Oh yeah, we are open tomorrow night until 9-10. Come get in some practice under the lights before the big day!


What are your hours on wend?


----------



## nik77356

Phil are you actually going to make a race that's not at mikes?


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> Phil are you actually going to make a race that's not at mikes?


 Yep I'm ready to show you how i TQ'ed..


----------



## nik77356

How 'bout them race results?


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> How 'bout them race results?


It's hard to keep it together when you can wrench on race day. You have to remember I'm running a kyosho..lol


----------



## nik77356

What did happen to your car?


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> What did happen to your car?


Lost a screw on the front knuckle on the first lap..Wheel just laid over.I love my car but i wish it had a pillow ball front end like mugen.


----------



## nik77356

That sucks. But seriously, did you manage to get the race results from saturday on to your flash drive? Lol


----------



## jep527

10- 6 on wed.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Weather is looking good for this weekend! Temps in the mid 70's, and nothing more than the standard 10-20% chance of rain that they ALWAYS throw on the forecast for the heck of it! 

I was worried it was going to be ridiculously cold again!


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> That sucks. But seriously, did you manage to get the race results from saturday on to your flash drive? Lol


I'm going to call doug today And see if he can tell me how ..I tried last night couldn't get it.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Big Phil said:


> I'm going to call doug today And see if he can tell me how ..I tried last night couldn't get it.


 I know you use different software than we use at the River but here is what we do. When go to print results/standings/etc there is a check box that says print to file instead of printer. Check that then go copy the files.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Got all the trophies in.....VERY nice! They're a notch above last year IMO. I think you guys will like them!

P.S. There is a surprise in Sportsman! Make sure and be there to see.......................


----------



## Doc Hepner

I hate to put a damper on things but it looks like the rain chance for Saturday has gone up to 60%. What is the game plan if it rains?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

weather.com only shows 40% chance, but nothing else for several days before and several days after. Additionally, it says "scattered thunderstorms", so that further reduces the chances.

If it was a major front pushing through, then that'd be different. But there looks to be no major temperature drops/increases.

I'd say let's chance it......not enough cause for alarm.

But ultimately it's up to the Vertigo guys.........


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

BTW Roger, are you and Mitchell coming out?


----------



## Doc Hepner

We plan on it. Had to dig up all the track equipment for those tracks that do not have a covered pit space. My canopy is not looking too good but I think it will get us through a couple more races. How does it look for the turn out?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I think a lot of people are very excited about it........my guess would be that we'll have 60+.

I've got tent space & extra plug outlets if you need it.


----------



## Doc Hepner

I appreciate Courtney. Mitchell is real excited about this race. It's been a long time since he has raced at a different track other than Mike's. Maybe we can pull our resources together to make a big pit space.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I think I'm as excited as Mitchell LOL!!!


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I think I'm as excited as Mitchell LOL!!!


 +1 :dance:


----------



## cjtamu

Roger, not going to make this one. Too much real life intruding right now. Going to take my buddy Carl to a track this weekend and let him get his truggy on the dirt for the first time though. He wants to try racing, so we'll be out there pretty soon, looking forward to some 4wd racing. Carl just built an Sc10, so there's one more for the CORR class also.


----------



## killerkustoms

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I think a lot of people are very excited about it........my guess would be that we'll have 60+.
> 
> .


I'm definitely excited...and from what I saw this past weekend the truggy class should be big this year at least 15+


----------



## Verti goat

If you are coming from out of town and have a long haul, you are welcome to stay the night on the property either Friday, Saturday, or both nights. We have plenty of room for some RV's or trailers, but not hook-ups. Bathrooms will not be available overnight as the track will be closed. The entry to the property is gated and will be closed for the night, but not locked. 

Last we checked, there were no track yeti's, but always be on the lookout! There has been a confirmed sighting in Texas. I will spare you the picture, as one person said after seeing it "I just threw up a little in my mouth......... ," but i'm sure it can be easily found in the 2Cool archives for emergency preparedness.

Can't wait for the weekend. Hopefully the chance of rain goes down some before Saturday.


----------



## justindorsett

I will be there to probably make a fool out of myself lol but oh well it will be fun!


----------



## griz

*What's the precip chance*

I heard something from my brother when I mentioned that I might drive down this weekend. Its a long drive so hopefully the chances will be low otherwise I'll have to make the next HARC race at Vertigo instead.

Griz


----------



## racin_redneck

just a warning to all that are new to HARC or just started at the end of last season....There is a ******* that likes to play with toy cars that is going to be making his return from retirement at round one of the 2010 HARC series. Dont worry fast guys, I am still sportsman and will more than likely suck, Its been so long since I raced, but I promise I have the most fun of anyone at the track. I cant wait to see all the new faces and meet all the newer racers.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Saturday is now down to a 30% chance of "a Few Showers"..............looking better by the day!


----------



## mmorrow

we plan on getting there around 9am. 
Is there a spot to put the trailer that is close to the track.


----------



## nik77356

I'll be there at 1:30 or 2 after I get off work. I love this new start time!


----------



## killerkustoms

Hey Mark I believe the closest you can get to the track via trailer is the main driveway which is about 20-30 feet from track entrance (right of pic). Unless the vertigo guys say its okay to park on the concrete slab that would be the closest as the entire track has a wire fencing.


----------



## mmorrow

thanks Rubin


----------



## darrenwilliams

I have already bean thinking about where we can park trailers. I doubt they will let you on the concrete. There is not a good approach to pull a trailer in there.


----------



## mmorrow

Hello Vertigo!
What is the deal with the trailers?


----------



## jasonwipf

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Saturday is now down to a 30% chance of "a Few Showers"..............looking better by the day!


On the bright side about the rain is that that track can take scattered showers and still be runnable. Its sandy content absorbs the water well with out getting too bad


----------



## killerkustoms

jasonwipf said:


> On the bright side about the rain is that that track can take scattered showers and still be runnable. Its sandy content absorbs the water well with out getting too bad


And they have drains throughout the track


----------



## jep527

Trailers will be in front of the track. No trailers or cars on the pad. The track drains real well. It takes a lot of rain to shut the track down.


----------



## mmorrow

thanks
Which side is the frt?


----------



## nelson6500

mmorrow said:


> thanks
> Which side is the frt?











towards your keyboard


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Today
Jan 22









Mostly Sunny

*74°*
60°

10%

*74°F*

Sat
Jan 23









Cloudy

*70°*
50°

10%

*70°F*

Sun
Jan 24









Sunny

*67°*
41°

0%

*67°F*

Mon
Jan 25









Sunny

*62°*
36°

0%

*62°F*

Tue
Jan 26









Sunny

*62°*
42°

0%

*62°F*

I told you guys there was nothing to worry about! I should be a freakin' weather man LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

now all I want to do is go home and finish getting ready for tomorrow!!!!

I'm freakin' worthless today at work! LOL

anybody else having that issue!?!?!?


----------



## Smiley

Really looking forward to this one. Its an awesome track!


----------



## slickrick

Ran my SC10 yesterday. Track reminds me of M&M back in the day. Track was fun, but car sucked. Can't keep the back end from coming around. Tried to learn to drive it backwards as it seem to work better. Taking the day off early and going to try my buggy...


----------



## GoFaster

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm freakin' worthless today at work! LOL
> 
> anybody else having that issue!?!?!?


99% of the time. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

as Jeff Dean once said, 

"I bet there's about to be like 50 dudes in Houston wrenching on their cars!"

Time to go home and get to some REAL work LOL!!


----------



## jep527

We got some rocket science fuel in today. 25 and 30 % can't wait till tomm


----------



## killerkustoms

Alright work week is over and its time to play, see you guys tomorrow!:doowapsta


----------



## GoFaster

Have fun, I will be doing my first dirt bike race.


----------



## Big Phil

Have fun^^^
Finely It's race day..


----------



## mmorrow

on my way


----------



## cjtamu

mmorrow said:


> on my way


Umm, Mark? You do remember race time is 3:00 now?


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Umm, Mark? You do remember race time is 3:00 now?


 Mark needs all the track time he can get..lol


----------



## Gary

When I used to race with Mark, he wouldn't show up untill they were calling everyone to the line! 


:slimer:


----------



## nik77356

I remember he actually did that for an HARC at M&M!


----------



## cjtamu

How was it? Anybody got any pics? Bummed I missed, but we got Carl on a track for the first time yesterday. Got some shake down runs on his 8ight truggy and fixed a few minor problems, so it's ready to roll. Should be out racing soon. Y'all will like him, he's a good guy. He won't be able to corner, so we'll need a volunteer. Some youngster (Nik) ha ha ha.


----------



## mmorrow

I had to leave that early so I could get there on time. 

Racing was good, although it was another late night.

Thanks to the Vertigo crew and Mike W for doing a great job.
Keep working on it.


----------



## Big Phil

Thanks Vertigo i had a blast at the race..The racing was tight even though i didn't finish the buggy main I'm still stoked a made the A.


----------



## mmorrow

good job Phil. 
Smiley : (


----------



## Verti goat

WOW!! What a great turnout. Thanks to all that showed up and helped us get the HARC 2010 series underway. We ran into a few hiccups and the night ran longer than most hoped for, but now we're on our way to even more fun races.

This event really made us feel like all our hard work was appreciated and makes it all worthwhile. Please feel free to come back and play some more between HARC races. It was great to put faces with names on 2Cool; hopefully we will have more time to get to some other races now that we have our first race out of the way.

See yall soon!


----------



## Merdith

*Fun times*

It was really cool, everyone had such great attitudes and it made the day even better than just playin with toy cars.....


----------



## slickrick

Had a great time. Thanks Vertigo and HARC for the hard work.
Liked the layout. It proves you don't have 200' x 400' track
with 10' jumps to have great racing...


----------



## tannerH

we had a great time this weekend! The track was awesome! thanks derek, jerry, and the whole vertigo crew for the hard work. cant wait to go back!


----------



## jep527

The first race was great except the pa that broke. Next time we will have a lot more plugs for everyone to plug in. Can't wait for the next one. Thanks cv for the controller. Thanks mike the rd who did a great job. I didn't make it home til 2 am. Next time it should end a little sooner. The gc police said no more loud music passed 12 but the cars can run all night. So had a great time and thanks to everyone who showed up.


----------



## killerkustoms

Have to agree with everyone its was a good time, I'm sure next time things will go smoother and hopefully for me, I'll remember to check my motor mount bolts before the main.:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## mmorrow

lol at rubin.
race and learn


----------



## Smiley

Didnt help I was in the "Newbie" Heat! DOH!!!!


----------



## slickrick

jep527 said:


> The first race was great except the pa that broke. Next time we will have a lot more plugs for everyone to plug in. Can't wait for the next one. Thanks cv for the controller. Thanks mike the rd who did a great job. I didn't make it home til 2 am. Next time it should end a little sooner. The gc police said no more loud music passed 12 but the cars can run all night. So had a great time and thanks to everyone who showed up.


The only problem I had was hearing the pa system in some areas. Adding some speakers on the left and right sides driver stand and in the pit under the drivers stand would be great.


----------



## ballou

smiley thats why your a sponsored driver so you can drive around them you got to adapt to the people around you there is always going to be a newbie just got to be patient


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Man, I think I'm still tired from Saturday! Wake up at 6:00AM, pack up, pick up a friend, race all day, and get back home at about 2AM.........staying up for 20 hours is too much for me....getting old LOL!

Once again, I want to thank:
1) The racers that all came out! 84 entries before the night was done.........that's EXACTLY what I wanted to happen, so Vertigo could see how much we appreciate them supplying the facilities and joining in on our series!
2) Derrick & Jerry (and their staff) for all their hardwork. You guys rock!

Already looking forward to the next race!!!


----------



## nik77356

Smiley, despite being in the "newbie" heat too, I still managed to out qualify you.


----------



## katjim00

The boy and I stopped out there for a couple of hours on saturday. Looks like a nice place for ya'll to race. There were a lot of new faces out there since the last time that I raced. Lot of old faces not there either.

Mark thanks for letting me drive your mugen MBX6T around the track. That truck is awesome. I could not believe how easy it was to drive and how forgiving it was. Like you said it is almost like cheating.


----------



## Big Phil

Smiley said:


> Didnt help I was in the "Newbie" Heat! DOH!!!!


Maybe a Resort before round 3 would help fix this? I try to put drivers in heats with others who have skills that are close but sometimes it's hard to do..And i agree about the sound i didn't hear 90% of what was being said Sat. That's another easy fix just add more speakers. But honestly they did an A+ job on there 1st race. I'll be back out there racing :cheers:


----------



## Verti goat

Vertigo has a fever and the only prescription is more sound!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

the speakers sounded great on the far side of the track where we had the trailer but I couldn't hear under the stand.


----------



## jasonwipf

Verti goat said:


> Vertigo has a fever and the only prescription is more sound!!


I think it needs more cow bell.


----------



## Hogster

Wow!!! Where do I sign up? I watched all the races and was wishing I was racing with you all. That was intense. It amazing watching some of you guys racing in the corners in and around others. Can't wait till I have the chance to do that or get in the way (more likely). I think that track is awesome and the Vertigo guys are great. I'm brand new to this and the Vertigo guys set me up with a mugen a few weeks ago and helped me convert it to electric. Thanks Jason for helping with the turning radius and your input/advice (I have a lot to learn, like maintenance to start with). I went to Vertigo yesterday to practice and was running 24 - 25 second laps. What kind of lap times were you guys running with the buggy's Saturday? 

Wow this is gonna be fun but How do I explain all the spending to momma? 

Rob


----------



## Big Phil

Hogster said:


> Wow!!! Where do I sign up? I watched all the races and was wishing I was racing with you all. That was intense. It amazing watching some of you guys racing in the corners in and around others. Can't wait till I have the chance to do that or get in the way (more likely). I think that track is awesome and the Vertigo guys are great. I'm brand new to this and the Vertigo guys set me up with a mugen a few weeks ago and helped me convert it to electric. Thanks Jason for helping with the turning radius and your input/advice (I have a lot to learn, like maintenance to start with). I went to Vertigo yesterday to practice and was running 24 - 25 second laps. What kind of lap times were you guys running with the buggy's Saturday?
> 
> Wow this is gonna be fun but How do I explain all the spending to momma?
> 
> Rob


22's were good laps.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hogster said:


> Wow this is gonna be fun but How do I explain all the spending to momma?
> 
> Rob


Welcome Rob! It took me several years for my wife to come to terms with the amount of money it takes to play in this game!


----------



## cjtamu

Hogster said:


> Wow this is gonna be fun but How do I explain all the spending to momma?
> 
> Rob


Buy it. Pay cash, take price tag off. Place in pit box, let it rattle around for a few days. Then, when you pull it out it looks like you've had it for awhile and just decided to use it. If anyone asks, nothing we use costs more than $50. :rotfl:


----------



## Smiley

My problem was not getting around the others in my heat, It was them flat out running into me! Could'nt get around a single corner without 1-2 cars plowing into me! Yes, a ReSort after RD1 or RD2 would be a great. That way, The faster people are all in 1 Heat. 

Phil, Thats one reason everybody enjoys races at Mikes as well. You know who to put into each of the heats. Mike from Austin didnt know, Its not his fault. It will be better at the next race @ Vertigo. 

BTW-I have huge dents in my Body from where people were pounding into my car! Funny, Too Funny!!!!


----------



## nelson6500

Smiley said:


> My problem was not getting around the others in my heat, It was them flat out running into me! Could'nt get around a single corner without 1-2 cars plowing into me! Yes, a ReSort after RD1 or RD2 would be a great. That way, The faster people are all in 1 Heat.
> 
> Phil, Thats one reason everybody enjoys races at Mikes as well. You know who to put into each of the heats. Mike from Austin didnt know, Its not his fault. It will be better at the next race @ Vertigo.
> 
> BTW-I have huge dents in my Body from where people were pounding into my car! Funny, Too Funny!!!!


So I take it that you were not yelling at me when I was trying to get to your car first in that massive pile up in the second round? :spineyes::spineyes:

matt


----------



## Gary

Smiley yelling at corners? 









How do you think he got his nick name?  :spineyes:


----------



## nik77356

Smiley, what happened to your car just before the A? Looked like a bad glow plug?


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> Smiley, what happened to your car just before the A? Looked like a bad glow plug?


What do you know about glow plugs? E-hoto Jr. :doowapsta


----------



## jasonwipf

Hogster said:


> Wow this is gonna be fun but How do I explain all the spending to momma?
> 
> Rob


1. ebay old stuff around house and only use that money and let her know it. 
2. Pay cash or account she doesnt know about and tell here it belongs to a friend and your assembling it for him.
3. set her up with a lesser of 2 evils situation like: "Honey some of my old drinking buds want me to go out tonight and get smashed or go to the titty bar (instant mental images of you coming home at 3am drunk, horny and smelling of cigarettes and stripper baby powder) OR my new R/C friends invited me to a race. Which should i go to this weekend?" LOL Works every time!


----------



## Gary

And those little star glitter things stuck all over, not that I would know, jus sayin...


----------



## cjtamu

Those little start glitter things will gum up a motor too! Or so I've heard.


----------



## Hogster

jasonwipf said:


> 1. ebay old stuff around house and only use that money and let her know it.
> 2. Pay cash or account she doesnt know about and tell here it belongs to a friend and your assembling it for him.
> 3. set her up with a lesser of 2 evils situation like: "Honey some of my old drinking buds want me to go out tonight and get smashed or go to the titty bar (instant mental images of you coming home at 3am drunk, horny and smelling of cigarettes and stripper baby powder) OR my new R/C friends invited me to a race. Which should i go to this weekend?" LOL Works every time!


 Again, you have good advice.

1. good idea- i have a lot of junk in the garage that needs to go anyway.
2. she knows at least at the moment that i'm lost when it comes to working on these cars. I'll start showing her parts and makin up things to impress her. Its all in the living room anyway she cant miss it.
3. Good one. or you bring a change of clothes, after you leave the house change into the spare set. on the way home take a quick shower at a friends house and change back into the original clothes you left the house in, trash the other clothes... I'm just saying, I heard!! oh yea or RC racing.


----------



## darrenwilliams

My wife thinks that racing RC is stupid expensive. I only let her know about half of it. lol


----------



## killerkustoms

cjtamu said:


> What do you know about glow plugs? E-hoto Jr. :doowapsta


Man that's just too funny "E-hoto Jr" where do you guys come up with this stuff.

BTW my only concern was never knowing if the race started or finished and a loud buzzer would fix that and also when races are about to start cars have to stay in there assigned position till the buzzer sounds. Literally the 25 foot spread of cars became ten foot or less before the start.


----------



## GoFaster

cjtamu said:


> What do you know about glow plugs? E-hoto Jr. :doowapsta


Speaking of which, I just got back my mamba and a few servos. BOOYAH!


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> My wife thinks that racing RC is stupid expensive. I only let her know about half of it. lol


Yeah mines thinks its a bit nerdy so doesn't think twice when I get home after 3am.


----------



## cjtamu

GoFaster said:


> Speaking of which, I just got back my mamba and a few servos. BOOYAH!


Yea, E-Hoto Sr. is back in the game! Remind me though Ron, which way do those connectors go in the battery? Maybe there's a class you can take. Or an EE comewhere that can help you out. :bounce:


----------



## darrenwilliams

Rubine, Change your avatar. I am sick of looking at that.....


----------



## Big Phil

darrenwilliams said:


> Rubine, Change your avatar. I am sick of looking at that.....


+1


----------



## Smiley

I was just getting extremely tired of being taken out in every corner. Its hard to try to concentrate and have a good run when it seems like people were trying to hit an imaginary "Bulls Eye" on your buggy!

During the A Warm Up, It was a combo of bad plug and tuned too lean when the temperature was cooling off fast outside! DOH!!!!


----------



## mmorrow

I am broke now after paying everyone to take you out smiley. ; )

I noticed something this weekend that I have not noticed before, and would not have unless I was racing with an elec car. I feel that a nitro car can carry more corner speed than an elec, but on the other hand an elec can come out of the corner so much faster than a nitro which makes it hard to race with one another. As far as marshalling, the elecs are at a big disadvantage vs the nitros. I know Willy's truggy was brought back to pit lane after the marshall thought he had flamed out. In addition, a nitro can get the marshall's attention for help during the race where as if it was an all elec race the marshalls are focused on the elec cars for the sound they make.

I hope the elec class continues to grow so that they can be separated at our local races.

I know, CV, you have had this conversation many times, but I think it may need to evolve through out the year. Maybe the points can be counted separately until changes.

BTW, this is a compliment to the skill level of the elec guys this weekend.


----------



## wily

mmorrow said:


> I know Willy's truggy was brought back to pit lane after the marshall thought he had flamed out. In addition, a nitro can get the marshall's attention for help during the race where as if it was an all elec race the marshalls are focused on the elec cars for the sound they make.
> 
> I hope the elec class continues to grow so that they can be separated at our local races.
> 
> I know, CV, you have had this conversation many times, but I think it may need to evolve through out the year. Maybe the points can be counted separately until changes.
> 
> BTW, this is a compliment to the skill level of the elec guys this weekend.


+1 You said it bro

With all the problems we had this weekend, I may have been out for the night if I couldnt just plug in and run. You name the problem....I had it!

broken a arm on buggy
broken a arm on truggy
stripped pinion gear- Tys truggy
battery died in trx while on track
stripped wheel hub

Thanks for the hub Mark....btw.

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Mark, I actually pulled a couple of key electric people aside this weekend and asked them if they wanted to make an "on-the-fly" decision and go ahead and start the year off seperate, and they preferred the competition of the larger class. 

I saw the marshalling issue as well a couple of times. Probably something that needs to be mentioned in the drivers' meeting.

I'm looking at an average of 12-15 electric cars before we look for a seperate class.


----------



## mmorrow

sounds good CV

Phil and Doug you got it?


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya, I agree CV 12-15 avg. that has a decent B main cuz at the end of the year when attendance slips we wanna make sure we have at least a near full A main. 

The marshaling does bite when they dont hear us and we sit there forever, but I keep reminding myself thats all the more reason not to crash so that keeps me game up. As for mistaking us for a gas flame out. I usually do a 25% throttle tap then brake while they are on their way to my car and since I began doing that they get the picture that I'm electric.

Like mark said electric and nitro take different lines and run our cars differently and while I hear your point that that may make predicting what a competitor might do difficult. Heck dont forget thats great when it comes to passing or being passed since we may take different lines that makes for a more diverse variety of gaps and holes that either one of us might take to make our move around someone. I was often passed coming into turns and I did the passing coming out of them, your right! If we were all running the same way with the same line. there would be more dangerous tailgating for sure.


----------



## Verti goat

There were 3 stools left at Vertigo on Sat night. One says "Janke," one is black with an AKA sticker on front and the other is black and folds flat. PM me to claim the black ones, I know who Janke is. I'm workin on getting the reults to CV and posted on our site for your viewing pleasure.

Oh yeah, thanks to the police for their guest appearance! Wouldve been cool if we made the COPS show. 

Whoever put the Proline sticker on the drag tires on the slab, thanks for the laugh Sun morning. It was somewhere between Mark's trailor and Troy's table. Hilarious!


----------



## Big Phil

I think busting up the two is ok..But if there are less than ten they need to run with the nitro..my 2cts... Also 13 min mains..


----------



## Hogster

Do they sell mini horns for these cars?


----------



## jbranham50

What the heck is a 13 min main???? Have you ever raced before?


----------



## GoFaster

jbranham50 said:


> What the heck is a 13 min main???? Have you ever raced before?


He's sparing you the extra 2 minutes so maybe you won't get lapped twice this time. HAHAHA


----------



## Big Phil

jbranham50 said:


> What the heck is a 13 min main???? Have you ever raced before?


20min is hard on the electric.


----------



## nik77356

15 is easy though


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Big Phil said:


> I think busting up the two is ok..But if there are less than ten they need to run with the nitro..my 2cts... Also 13 min mains..


that is definitely the right thing to do for club races, but I can't run a year long points series by either splitting/not splitting based on attendance at each race.

And we average less than 10 E-buggies..............for now..........


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> that is definitely the right thing to do for club races, but I can't run a year long points series by either splitting/not splitting based on attendance at each race.
> 
> And we average less than 10 E-buggies..............for now..........


If they run together you can still score them separate as far as points go. Less than 10 sucks i wouldn't wanna run in that.


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> 15 is easy though


 I agree.. At our track 20 is easy..13 was a suggestion from a few others.


----------



## cjtamu

jbranham50 said:


> What the heck is a 13 min main???? Have you ever raced before?


Ron has, and he's run a lot of 13 minute mains. They were SUPPOSED to be 30, but hey, who's counting?


----------



## jasonwipf

13min? thats goofy. It needs to be 13:37 exactly!!!! That will make more sense.


----------



## jasonwipf

15min E-Buggy and 10-13 min E-Truggy works for me when the time comes.


----------



## Big Phil

I say 10 min Q and 10 Mains..


----------



## nik77356

Even at your track 20 mins is hard unless you run a bigger battery. I can get about 17 there on a 6s 3300


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> Even at your track 20 mins is hard unless you run a bigger battery. I can get about 17 there on a 6s 3300


I can go 20min..4cell 5200.


----------



## mmorrow

sorry CV.


----------



## killerkustoms

Problem solved go NITRO! I enjoy long mains as it takes sometimes a few minutes before to work your way from the back of the pack, I would rather pit 3 times and run a 20 min main.


----------



## nik77356

A 5200 is a bit bigger battery. Most run 5000. I do need to do some testing though.


----------



## Big Phil

killerkustoms said:


> Problem solved go NITRO! I enjoy long mains as it takes sometimes a few minutes before to work your way from the back of the pack, I would rather pit 3 times and run a 20 min main.


 Been there done that..I'll keep my elec.:biggrin:
Court I'm not saying you need to change a thing..I just wanted to give my 2cents since everyone else did..


----------



## Snowmonkey

I put the Proline sticker on the tire beside my trailer. hahahaha


----------



## Merdith

*Snowmonkey*

you looked good out there in the main, good job man....


----------



## mmorrow

he was a back marker. come on MD : )


----------



## Snowmonkey

You were the back marker HOTO until my servo saver back off. You were going backwards so fast I thought you had a reverse ;-)


----------



## jbranham50

LOFT!!!!!


----------



## mmorrow

JB is smiley getting in your head. You know the last time at the River Track he beat you. 
Maybe you should bring some extra loft sticker for yourself, or just a few extra Bud Lights to wash away the tears.


----------



## jbranham50

mmorrow said:


> JB is smiley getting in your head. You know the last time at the River Track he beat you.
> Maybe you should bring some extra loft sticker for yourself, or just a few extra Bud Lights to wash away the tears.


Good one Mark but you posted this in the wrong thread?!

As Bela would say "Whaa Whaa Whaa"

Bud Light sounds good to me!


----------



## mmorrow

I will let Bella know she was Quoted on 2cool today. lol


----------



## Verti goat

I have some pictures and video of race day. Hope to get some pics up on the website this weekend and some video editing done. It's nothing like Griz's videos, but it will have to do until he can make it out.


----------



## TheTmizz

Track was awesome, it was good seeing everyone again as i hadn't touched a RC car in months. I will try to make it out more this year!!


----------



## Verti goat

Full results are now available online at www.vertigoraceway.com

I didn't include individual lap times for each race because it would have been very lengthy, but now you can see the results for each race.

TMizz, good to see you out again!!


----------



## justindorsett

I thought i had posted this already but i was wrong. In the Sportsman Buggy C Main of this race my car lost steering after the double and before the tripple and hit a marshal in the leg. I wanted to apologize. I lost it as i went to turn on the burm and it went straight over. Im sorry.

Justin Dorsett


----------

